
Venture Capitalists Fight Back Against TheFunded - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/31/venture-capitalists-fight-back-against-thefunded/
======
mhartl
This is what happens when you tolerate Christmas ads before Thanksgiving---or,
God forbid, Halloween. If we allow this March 31 madness, how long before
people start making April Fool's jokes in February?

Won't somebody please think of the children?

------
smhinsey
I have turned into such a bad sport about this April Fool's Day nonsense.

------
motoko
If this were credible, it wouldn't be public.

------
redorb
for april fools, Im going to work at 8am tomorrow (on time)

